# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Het kappers-topic

## benedictscofield

Ik dacht, laten we eens een algemeen topic starten over kappers  :Big Grin: 
Naar welke kapper ga jij en ben je er tevreden? Is het belangrijk dat je er gezellig mee kunt babbelen? Hoeveel wil je maximum uitgeven, enz. enz.

Ik ben heel wantrouwig ten opzichte van kappers. Meestal vind ik het betweters, geldwolven (telkens maar overhalen om hun producten te kopen), koppige mensen en leugenaars ('jaja ik beloof dat er niet meer dan 5cm af gaat!') . Nee ik ben niet zo positief tot nu toe :P Ik heb het nu over de kapster in mijn dorp en Kreatos. Vooral de Kreatos heeft lange tijd mijn haar zoo hard verneukt! Die hadden mij nl wijsgemaakt dat het niet mogelijk was om alleen uitgroei bij te werken. Nee, die gingen elke 2 maand mijn totale lengte afbleken (want dan betaal je supplement peroxide) :-|
Dinsdag ga ik voor het eerst naar de Client in Antwerpen. Die staat bekend als de kapper van bekende Vlamingen. Hij is niet extreem duur. Sommigen vinden de service geweldig, anderen vinden hun arrogant als de pest. Ik ben benieuwd! En hopelijk kan ik dan terug mijn beeld over kappers bijstellen  :Smile: 





http://www.nieuwste90sneaker.nl] Air Max 90 online bestellen [/url]

----------


## saneke

hoi hoi,
dit is een zeer interante topic.
eerst en vooral vind ik jou wantrouwen tegenover kappers terecht.
en al wat je zei is werkelijk zo....
de client is inderdaad een zeer goede kapper mijn zus (ging) daar ook maar wat liep er mis?? het was telkens een anderre persoon die je haren doet je kan niet rekenen dat het diezelfde persoon is die je haren zal doen waarvan jij zo tevreden (word) bent of was.
en dan heb je alweer een probleem te zoeken naar 1 iemand die jou haren steeds aanpakt waarvan ook alweer iets van aankomt.
zo is mijn vertouwen in kappers jammer genoeg voledig weg................

en dan noch maar te zwijgen over het geroddel over anderre.............
zo had ik heel lang geleden ook zeer lang haar maaaar de puntjes moesten bijgewerkt worden............
ja toen het gedroogd werd??!!..........kwam het noch maar tot aan mijn schouders dat was mijn eerste ervaring met knippen bij de kapper.
mijn tweede ervaring bij de kapper was kleuren.............in plaats van blonde stukjes werden het grijze...............
geregeld maar terug gaan. maar wat gebeurde?? mijn haar verstikte helemaal,het werd gewoonweg afschuwelijk genoodzaakt met knippen dan maar.
jaaaaaren verstreken geen kappersbezoek meer gedaan steeds zelf een beetje bij geknipt.
en tot een 4 maand terug heb ik de knoop doorgehakt en zelf het hef in handen genomen en een kleuring gekocht wilde eens iets anders dan mijn bruine lange haren.
met een klein hartje maar een sterke wil ben ik eraan begonnen..............
het rezultaat was verbluffend........maar wat er tussentijd allemaal afspeelt??!!.........
anfei het vraagd heel veel geduld....tijd....en zelfvertrouwen. en het heeft 4uur geduurd! de eerste keer. nu?? de 2de keer vorig weekeind 2uur!!!
door de ervaring die je opdoet zal je sneller klaar zijn.
en bovendien ben ik amper 10euro kwijt en noch eens een kleine 15euro voor de verzorging alledaags.(daar doe ik wel een paar weken mee hoor) op een jaar basis kost mij dit voor de kleuring alleen 30euro max.
als het pas echt helemaal uit de hand loopt zal ik pas naar de kapper lopen voor 1 reden?? kleur het dan maar terug bruin.
anfei ik wens jou toch heel erg veel succes in je toekomstigge kappersbezoek.
groetjes saneke.

----------


## saneke

sorry maar het eerste woordje bovenaan bedoel ik met INTRESANT!! te snel getipt...........

----------

